# www.lancity.com.ua - 32/-30 .

## makus

"Lancity" www.lancity.com.ua  
    ,       =) 

-         32 kbit/s 30 
-         64 kbit/s 50   
-         128 kbit/s 80
-  c    10  1      1,5 bit/s 
-    7 . 
- ,    
- FM-    256 /
1
- ,  ,,.
 ,  : , , ,  ...
- ,,:  ,, ,      
      .
2
-    , , 
- , ,  ,        20 ..;  http://www.cubirga.com.ua/ http://www.lancity.com.ua/
3
-   (    HDD) - 5./
-     
   (DVD, DivX, VideoCD)     15./
-  ( )  DivX 
     VideoCD - 5./1 
-  ( ) DVD 
   (  ""   [3  1]  [4  1])
     DivX, - 5./1  
. - 34/24 1 
ADMIN ()
: 66-47-09
: 8-066-306-10-95
-mail: lancity@bk.ru
ICQ:  256-738-253

----------


## makus

,           =) !!!         !!!

----------


## sd2k

:   

> -  c    10  1      1,5 bit/s

          :(:(:(

----------


## Meladon

....
     (  )

----------

